# Second shot syndrome



## pcvburgess (Sep 4, 2015)

I was wondering if anyone could shed some light on an issue I'm having...

I am getting some pretty good espresso results for my first shot (18g in, 34g out, 28-30s run time). However if I run off two in a row in quick succession, the second shot frequently chokes up with a very slow extraction and sometimes no flow at all. All other variables seem the same so I'm struggling for an explanation.

Any ideas?

Kit is Rocket Cellini and Mazzer SJ


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Are you single dosing ?

Are you purging the grinder ?

Are you weighing to the nearest 0.1g

What's your tamp technique?


----------



## pcvburgess (Sep 4, 2015)

I am single dosing, weighing beans in to the nearest 0.1g and brushing out the dosed and chute each shot so I think coffee grounds quantity is the same. My tamper fit isn't great so I do north south east west - probably a bit too hard though.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Expanding on Boots questions, do you clean the chute path and make sure there are no grinds left in the chamber? It is likely that, as you first brew, there are stale grinds left behind from your last session.

Next time, keep your routine exact as is, but, before you make the first shot, put in 5g of coffee and do everything that you do normally as if you were make a shot, but instead of making a shot dispose of those grinds. Then do your first shot: IF they are slow, it is very likely there are stale grinds left behind.

Hope that helps.


----------



## pcvburgess (Sep 4, 2015)

I'll give it a try

I'm wondering if a difference could be that shot 1 my basket is dry. Shot 2 it may be a bit damp causing the coffee at the bottom to clog up a bit?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

pcvburgess said:


> I am single dosing, weighing beans in to the nearest 0.1g and brushing out the dosed and chute each shot so I think coffee grounds quantity is the same. My tamper fit isn't great so I do north south east west - probably a bit too hard though.


Better tamper and simple flat tamp that's repeatable might rule out those variables


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

pcvburgess said:


> I'll give it a try
> 
> I'm wondering if a difference could be that shot 1 my basket is dry. Shot 2 it may be a bit damp causing the coffee at the bottom to clog up a bit?


I make two shots in the morning. I always make sure the basket is clean and dry before I dose into it again.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Did think a wet basket would affect the pour so always clean and wipe dry.


----------

